# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  The Most Libertarian Country in the World is...

## gb13

Anyone know which country is the most libertarian country in the world?

Which country has:

* The most personal/individual freedom
* The most respect for civil liberties
* The most limited government
* The most respect for its constitution
* The most economic freedom
* The lowest taxes
* Sound money

Are there any little-known gems in the world?

I vote for America, but our freedom is fading fast here. I've heard that Ireland, Switzerland, and The Bahamas are all fairly libertarian. I don't know too much about the subject though.

Is America still the freest nation on earth?

If not, which country gets your vote, and why?

----------


## Ron2Win

Free? You need a "permit" for everything here in a America.

----------


## AKBryant54

This is relevant to my interests.

----------


## bcreps85

I don't know about overall, but I don't plan on learning a foreign language, and I  have heard that Mauritius and New Zealand are nice.

----------


## athlon64bit

Switzerland is the closest to what you describe.
One hundred or so years ago I would have said america.

----------


## gb13

> Free? You need a "permit" for everything here in a America.


I agree; we're not free. But, compared to a lot of other countries, we are better off as citizens here. We still have the freest system _I know about_. 

I'm looking for contradictions to my supposition.

----------


## bcreps85

> I agree; we're not free. But, compared to a lot of other countries, we are better off as citizens here. We still have the freest system _I know about_. 
> 
> I'm looking for contradictions to my supposition.


We are rapidly getting worse though, as we have been for some time.  Give it a while.

----------


## majinkoola

Economically Lithuania seems like it is moving toward libertarian policies. And prospering a lot, obviously.

----------


## gb13

> We are rapidly getting worse though, as we have been for some time.  Give it a while.


I agree. As I said in my first post, we are losing our freedoms fast here. If things go on the way they have been, I think we are all in for a terrible turn of events in America. Things could get really ugly.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

http://www.stateofworldliberty.org/report/rankings.html
top ten
1  Estonia
2  Ireland
3  Canada
4  Switzerland
5  Iceland  
6  Bahamas
7  United Kingdom
8  United States
9  Cyprus
10  New Zealand

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## steph3n

> Switzerland is the closest to what you describe.
> One hundred or so years ago I would have said america.


just go 5kph over the speed limit and see how free they are!

----------


## steph3n

> Switzerland is really the only other option.
> 
> Most the entire first world gets wiped out with their gun laws, taxation, and social welfare programs.
> 
> As a last note on Switzerland...   There is a very high barrier to entry.   Most Americans could never afford to move there.   I have debated moving there many times and it always comes down to weather.   If Switzerland has a better climate I would have moved there 10 years ago.


I don't think people here know how strict the swiss laws and police enforcement are, people there end up with 20,000 franc fines for speeding about 30km/h (18 or so mph) over, that is over $18,000 people!! That is not freedom, that is insanity!

----------


## Maverick

> Anyone know which country is the most libertarian country in the world?


Nevada, apparently

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## steph3n

> As opposed to life in prison in the USA for drug possession?
> 
> Most all crimes in Switzerland are civil offenses ($$$) where everything in this country is criminal + civil (we lock you up and take all of your $#@!).
> 
> As to the speeding fines...   You have to look at this from the Swiss perspective.   The Swiss would ask, "What right do you have to kill or endanger the life of an another Swiss citizen with your speeding on snow filled/icy road?".   This is also why abortion was illegal in Switzerland for a very, very long time.   The mindset was, "What right do you have to kill an unborn Swiss citizen?"
> 
> Your 20,000 franc fine for 30km/h is out of control.   As it is usually 1500 francs for 30km over.
> 
> The area where the Swiss fail is they have adopted the UK's method of speed cams everywhere.   So if you are speeding you will get a ticket in the mail.


yep and non citizen = substandard person, literally.

oh and the roads aren't icy all the time so that isn't an excuse

----------


## gb13

http://www.stateofworldliberty.org/report/rankings.html

Ireland as #2, followed by Switzerland, and Canada.. Wow! America is only number 8. 

Switzerland has $18,000 speeding tickets? Damn... I'd go broke in 2 months. Their climate is pretty rough, and they're landlocked, too. But, Ireland is supposed to be beautiful all year round.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## Malum Prohibitum

I dont suppose any of those on this list are common law countries with a constitutional right to the tools of self defense?

Switzerland may have good banking and lots of guns, but they are NOT libertarian.  They take their laws VERY seriously, and you can run afoul of them for very minor issues.

----------


## steph3n

> I dont suppose any of those on this list are common law countries with a constitutional right to the tools of self defense?
> 
> Switzerland may have good banking and lots of guns, but they are NOT libertarian.  They take their laws VERY seriously, and you can run afoul of them for very minor issues.


That was my point in saying it is not libertarian.
Libertarian would not have the citizen/non citizen divide such as them.

In addition the remove rights and privileges for the most minor offenses.
David's replies on "your speeding endangering" yadda yadda isn't very libertarian either, since their cameras dont care if it is an empty road at 4am or a crowded road at 6pm, not to mention they even ticket 'unauthorized' uturns via these cameras.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## steph3n

> The cams violate our constitutional rights and that is why I am against them here...   You have the right to face your accuser.   This is not possible with a camera... and this is why I live in a state that does not allow cameras.
> 
> I was merely explaining the "Swiss mindset".   My comments are 100% on point... in regards to how the Swiss think.


and their mindset is NOT libertarian!

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

New Zealand won't be in the top 10 for long.

As someone that has travelled the world and lived in 5 countries, I can assure you, there's no way in God's green earth that America is freeier than NZ. The US is the most restrictive country I have ever lived in. Period.

----------


## gb13

> The cams violate our constitutional rights and that is why I am against them here...   You have the right to face your accuser.   This is not possible with a camera... and this is why I live in a state that does not allow cameras.
> 
> I was merely explaining the "Swiss mindset".   My comments are 100% on point... in regards to how the Swiss think.


I agree about the cameras. Totally bogus.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## steph3n

> Sure they are.
> 
> It is clear your view of Libertarians is incomplete or one sided.
> 
> Please review:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libertarian
> 
> Please review:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consequentialist
> ...


look, I am not trying to argue but libertarian minded candidates in the Swiss elections gain 5-10% support and that is it, that is not much different than here.
I know what the libertarian platforms are, and I don't agree with their open borders policies I do like the swiss means on this, but calling it libertarian in nature is wrong. They are also moving much more toward the EU

----------


## Malum Prohibitum

> Sure they are.
> 
> It is clear your view of Libertarians is incomplete or one sided.
> 
> Please review:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libertarian
> 
> Please review:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consequentialist
> ...


In my vision of ordered liberty, 'ordered' is a supporting adjective, not the center of the phrase.  Switzerland is a land of libertied order.   Ill pass.

----------


## jeffhenderson

I live in Canada. The fact that Canada got #3 on that list proves that the ranking method is  severely flawed.

----------


## Malum Prohibitum

My question was really serious.  Is there any other nation in the top 10 that is a common law nation and has a constitutionally guaranteed right to arms that cant be easily disassembled?

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## Malum Prohibitum

> I live in Canada. The fact that Canada got #3 on that list proves that the ranking method is  severely flawed.


I think the list considers only economic freedom.  Money is only half the equation.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## steph3n

> Your last sentence is spot on.
> 
> Switzerland will continue to fall into the Abyss (the EU)...  You can not be surrounded by a cesspool on all sides and not be influenced by it.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/4612281.stm

being forced upon them as much as anything.

----------


## Malum Prohibitum

Hey, there are alot of places that used to under British dominion.  No need to get testy.  

I suppose I'll have to cross my fingers and  stay here then, and pick the freeest state in the union to hide in. 

Thats a debate we should have as well. 

Im actually tempted to move to the state that gets the highest RP numbers in their primary.

----------


## steph3n

> Hey, there are alot of places that used to under British dominion.  No need to get testy.  
> 
> I suppose I'll have to cross my fingers and  stay here then, and pick the freeest state in the union to hide in. 
> 
> Thats a debate we should have as well. 
> 
> Im actually tempted to move to the state that gets the highest RP numbers in their primary.


Sounds like you may like the Kingdom of Nye  only issue is that the feds own the vast majority of the land there

----------


## Malum Prohibitum

> Sounds like you may like the Kingdom of Nye  only issue is that the feds own the vast majority of the land there


Dude, Nevada would be PERFECT if it 1. had some friggin water, and 2. got rid of Vegas.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## steph3n

> Your options in the USA are (my opinion):
> 
> Florida
> Texas
> Nevada 
> Tennessee
> 
> Of these Florida and Nevada are the best options.
> 
> Again, this is my opinion and it is influences by weather, taxes, guns, and a few other issues.


I like Texas far better, less expensive to live and much better land options

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## expatriot

> Dude, Nevada would be PERFECT if it 1. had some friggin water, and 2. got rid of Vegas.


Water is a problem, but all Vegas needs is a Duncan Hunter- type fence around it.

----------


## cindy25

Switzerland has conscription.
NZ has high taxes.

don't just go by what the law is in a certain country but if the law is enforced.  In Latin countries taxes and other laws are just ignored.

----------


## steph3n

> The land options I agree on.
> 
> Price is not a factor...
> 
> Texas fails for me because of the southern invasion (I don't speak spanish - nor desire to)


 have you been to florida?!?! I don't speak spanish and find it MUCH harder here than anywhere in TX! I refuse to speak spanish I should say

----------


## Malum Prohibitum

> Your options in the USA are (my opinion):
> 
> Florida
> Texas
> Nevada 
> Tennessee
> 
> Of these Florida and Nevada are the best options.
> 
> Again, this is my opinion and it is influenced by weather, taxes, guns, and a few other issues.


Ive added a few to that list.  Currently on the table for consideration include WA, ID, MT, UT, NV, MO, TX, TN.

Florida is just way too full of cops who are overzealous at best and completely corrupt at worst. 

TX has alot going for it.  Yeah, its hot, and they also have their own share of Neocons and overzealous cops, but you cant beat the pay to cost of living ratio, and I love east texas greenery.  Unfortunately I sent 150 resumes to the DFW area and got zilch response. 

There are opportunities in NV, and their government is great.  Sadly their climate blows. 

TN - I dont have enough info to make a judgment on, but my gut says low economic opportunity for a lawyer, and pretty densely populated. 

The mountain states are friggin beautiful, but how to find a decent job...

Missouri is kind of a balance of all of it.

Picking a home for the next 40 years is hard.

----------


## steph3n

> Ive added a few to that list.  Currently on the table for consideration include WA, ID, MT, UT, NV, MO, TX, TN.
> 
> Florida is just way too full of cops who are overzealous at best and completely corrupt at worst. 
> 
> TX has alot going for it.  Yeah, its hot, and they also have their own share of Neocons and overzealous cops, but you cant beat the pay to cost of living ratio, and I love east texas greenery.  Unfortunately I sent 150 resumes to the DFW area and got zilch response. 
> 
> There are opportunities in NV, and their government is great.  Sadly their climate blows. 
> 
> TN - I dont have enough info to make a judgment on, but my gut says low economic opportunity for a lawyer, and pretty densely populated. 
> ...


any law specialty? I know some places that could use some lawyers in TX

----------


## daviddee

///

----------


## steph3n

> I live in Florida.  Your opinions are obviously formed from the Miami area.
> 
> I have been to Miami like a total of 3 times.   Not high on my list of places to visit.
> 
> West Coast Florida...  Tampa to Pensacola.   Check it out.


I am not fond of the ocean 
Yea miami is where business holds me down. I agree with Tancredo, the people aren't even friendly here  Actually some of those from Argentina are friendly and beautiful too

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## Malum Prohibitum

> any law specialty? I know some places that could use some lawyers in TX


I dont have a speciality yet.  I graduate in May.  I am interested in practicing  either criminal defense (particularly *malum prohibitum* offenses), and torts (plaintiffs side torts and contract claims).  Or it would be great to get involved in working in house for some tech company.

In a perfect world, Id eventually run a practice keeping .gov off of little guys' backs and help make it right when the little guy or business is screwed by some random .corp.

----------


## Malum Prohibitum

> Weather is a huge issue so it wipes out a lot of your additions... for me at least.
> 
> Florida - big state.   I have never had issues with the cop presence.  This is one of the reasons why I moved here (came from the North East - pig heaven)
> 
> Missouri - Everyone I have met who moved from Missouri was a quality person.   Most end up going back to Missouri...  so that means something


Yeah, the hot weather is more problematic for me than the cold.  I can always put on more clothes, but once naked, if youre still freaking hot, you can suck it up or die. 

Funny, since at least half the random tasing videos I see come from Florida.    Im also somewhat concerned that the entire state will be under water before I die.  Is there one spot in the entire state more than 200 feet above sea level?

I grew up in St. Louis, and we have our share of dirtbags like everywhere else, but MO has some benefits.  Its not the freeest, or the best climate or economics wise, but a man can still buy a couple hundred acres on a river and be left alone outside the bigger cities, and MO has a series of amendments that limits state budget size to a percentage of the state gdp, after that they send out rebate checks.  That counts for alot.  Plus, thunderstorms are fun.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## OferNave

http://freestateproject.org/
I made the move from Los Angeles, and I'm loving it.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## Malum Prohibitum

> I had 10 acres which abutted 500 acres of beef cattle laden pasture in Florida (sold in March of 2007) and I finishing up a new house that is on 7 acres and abuts another couple hundred of acres.    So my land requirements have always been satisfied here.   Compare this to the North East (where I left) with two acre zoning and if you could find land it was a couple hundred thousand per acre and you had no space around you.   I was checking out land in Los Gatos, CA I found a lovely 25 acre lot... for $2.3M.
> 
> As to Florida being under water    If you believe in global warming/climate change that is your choice.   If you further believe the oceans will rise and consume Florida that is also your choice.   I have millions of dollars worth of real estate here and the thought of ocean levels rising is not an issue I bother to ponder...    I just now checked and it appears I am 100 ft above sea level. 
> 
> Tasing - Again, huge state...  I would never live in area that was a police state.   Comparing Miami to where I live is like saying, "San Diego sucks...  Thus San Francisco must suck too".


There is no question that land prices in the west are insane, particularly so in CA.  Im sure what drives it is a combination of .gov owning half of the land, then another huge chunk is mountains and then most of whats left is desert...  That, combined with the draconian socialist .gov here is why Im ready to leave as soon as I find a economically viable alternative. 

Its not so much that I buy the manmade global warming issue as much as I am aware that the climate is always changing, and 100 feet isnt all that much insurance, although it beats the hell out of 50 feet.

Thats an interesting point, since local police agencies do vary in their level of jackbootedness, though they tend to vary less within states than between them.  Actually, you got it backwards   San Francisco Sucks, San Diego is the best big city in the state!

----------


## Malum Prohibitum

> http://freestateproject.org/
> I made the move from Los Angeles, and I'm loving it.


Ya know, I considered living on the NH coast, and working in Boston... Right up until the NH primary numbers came out.

----------


## Conza88

http://www.stateofworldliberty.org/report/rankings.html = _is SO WRONG its not funny_.. the US as 6th.. and you're approaching facism, lmao. Bull$#@! it keeps 6th, and is better than Australia.

http://www.worldaudit.org/democracy.htm - Democracy / Press Freedom / Corruption 
And I know the US ain't a democracy.. so don't go there, its irrelevant. 

ountry


Democracy Rank    Press Freedom Rank    Corruption Rank
Finland 	*1* 	1 	1
Denmark 	*2* 	2 	1
Sweden 	    *3* 	  2 	    4
New Zealand 	*4* 	7 	1
Switzerland 	*5* 	6 	6
Netherlands 	*6* 	7 	6
Norway 	*7* 	2 	8
Canada 	*8* 	15 	8
United Kingdom 	*9* 	18 	11
Australia 	*9* 	23 	10
Germany 	*11* 	11 	13
Austria 	*12* 	23 	12
Belgium 	*12* 	2 	18
Ireland 	*14* 	11 	14
United States 	*15* 	11 	17
France 	*16* 	23 	16
Portugal 	*17* 	9 	23
Estonia 	*18* 	11 	23

October 07.

----------


## familydog

My vote is New Zealand. Their millions of sheep love liberty, unlike ours.

----------


## Moxxar

How about economic freedom though conza? Because my country (the Netherlands) might be high up there with a free press and low corruption (this might be disputed though..) but you still have to pay 50% (to 60%) of your income in taxes.

Not exactly what you would call a liberty paradise.

----------


## noztnac

Costa Rica

----------


## noztnac

> have you been to florida?!?! I don't speak spanish and find it MUCH harder here than anywhere in TX! I refuse to speak spanish I should say


Why do you refuse to speak Spanish? It's a cool language.

----------


## Dan Klaus

> Economically Lithuania seems like it is moving toward libertarian policies. And prospering a lot, obviously.


Taip, labai gerai....with an American as president no less??  Adamkus?

----------


## Sweman

From a european view it looks like rural USA has a lot of live and let live. Am I right?

----------


## steph3n

> From a european view it looks like rural USA has a lot of live and let live. Am I right?


I'd say pretty much so, no police only sheriff and he only calls when you call them in, other than the game warden who pretty much has free reign of the land in every way, but only one of them in many miles of land.
He's a cool guy for the most part however, stopping people from illegally poaching animals off the backroads, I have no issue with this, the poachers don't respect private property.

----------


## fj45lvr

I'd say most definetly it is a small third world nation where the people actually can do what they will with their lives (though there are risks not accustomed to)  probably in Africa, Pacific Islands, or S. America

----------


## Seanmc30

> This is relevant to my interests.


HAHAHAHAHA...well said

----------


## ceakins

> I agree. As I said in my first post, we are losing our freedoms fast here. If things go on the way they have been, I think we are all in for a terrible turn of events in America. Things could get really ugly.



United Kingdom above the US?  Let's see camera's everywhere, they can actually ban video games.  Socialized medicine.  You aren't allowed to own guns etc.  I think this list is rather dubious.

----------


## jmunjr

> No, they are not icy all the time, but the fact remains that you do not have the right to endanger the life of another Swiss citizen with your driving habits.


So the Swiss government gets to decide who is endangering others?

I've driven aggressively and VERY fast nearly all my life.  I zip in and out of traffic.  I tailgate often.  I'll break 100mph often, and easily go 60 in a 35 zone.  Been doing it for at least 15 years if not more.

I used to drive like everyone else, and I got in a LOT of accidents.  Driving aggressively make me a MUCH better driver, and I haven't been in an accident in a long, long time, back when I drove passively.

In fact, I've avoided plenty of crashes because of my driving "habits", and because of these habits I am way more attentive to the road than any driver who goes the speed limit and drives passively.

Do I endanger others?  Not a chance.  Would I be a danger to others if I drove like grandma?  Absolutely.  Paying attention is the most important aspect of driving, and in order to pay attention you have to have some stimuli.  Driving like a drone doesn't help.  Driving with some spunk does.

----------


## rxx

> So the Swiss government gets to decide who is endangering others?
> 
> I've driven aggressively and VERY fast nearly all my life.  I zip in and out of traffic.  I tailgate often.  I'll break 100mph often, and easily go 60 in a 35 zone.  Been doing it for at least 15 years if not more.
> 
> I used to drive like everyone else, and I got in a LOT of accidents.  Driving aggressively make me a MUCH better driver, and I haven't been in an accident in a long, long time, back when I drove passively.
> 
> In fact, I've avoided plenty of crashes because of my driving "habits", and because of these habits I am way more attentive to the road than any driver who goes the speed limit and drives passively.
> 
> Do I endanger others?  Not a chance.  Would I be a danger to others if I drove like grandma?  Absolutely.  Paying attention is the most important aspect of driving, and in order to pay attention you have to have some stimuli.  Driving like a drone doesn't help.  Driving with some spunk does.


I live in Switzerland and it's not stricter than other countries.

The thing is that last year they decided to change the "system". Now there's something called "day/fine" : if you get caught speeding or drunk driving or anything like that, you get fined with "days". Then you can choose to:

a. spend these days in jail
b. pay the fine

Given your salary, you're assigned a "rate". The more you earn, the higher the rate (rates are ranging from 100 for low salaries to 30'000). 

The fine is calculated by multiplying day*rate.
For exemple if you earn 2 days and your make peanuts, you're going to pay 200.-. But if you're Bill Gates, you'll have to 60'000.- or spend a couple of days in jail.

----------


## Paul.Bearer.of.Injustice

wherever you have loss of physical freedom (high population density), you will lose other freedoms as well - economic, political, etc. since you are forced to compromise and legislate these agreements - as these people are never out of your physical space - and this inevitably leads to a type of socialism.

----------


## Malum Prohibitum

> I live in Switzerland and it's not stricter than other countries.
> 
> The thing is that last year they decided to change the "system". Now there's something called "day/fine" : if you get caught speeding or drunk driving or anything like that, you get fined with "days". Then you can choose to:
> 
> a. spend these days in jail
> b. pay the fine
> 
> Given your salary, you're assigned a "rate". The more you earn, the higher the rate (rates are ranging from 100 for low salaries to 30'000). 
> 
> ...


Im sorry, but jail time for speeding qualifies as 'stricter than other countries'.

----------


## Vettezuki

> http://freestateproject.org/
> I made the move from Los Angeles, and I'm loving it.


Do you still feel that way?

----------


## tremendoustie

> http://www.stateofworldliberty.org/report/rankings.html
> top ten
> 1  Estonia
> 2  Ireland
> 3  Canada
> 4  Switzerland
> 5  Iceland  
> 6  Bahamas
> 7  United Kingdom
> ...


The UK beats the US?  Don't they have cameras on every street corner and super high taxes there?

----------


## dude58677

> The UK beats the US?  Don't they have cameras on every street corner and super high taxes there?


I would say none of these countries as most of them do not have a "individual right to bear arms provision"  and the only one that does is Switzerland but they have military conscription.

----------


## TCE

It's sad to see all of these people posting a year and a half ago who no longer do. Anyone know what happened to them?

----------


## raystone

Considering central banks are at the root of taking our liberty, my vote goes to the only country in the world without a central bank...Panama.

http://mises.org/story/2533

"There is no deposit insurance and no lender of last resort, so banks have to act in a responsible manner. Any bad loans will be paid by the stockholders; no one will bail these banks out if they get into trouble."

----------


## sgc2c

If you consider any country with ANY form of
national healthcare to be exempt from being
called libertarian at all, then I come up
with only one truly free nation left in
the world: the Cayman Islands.

----------


## Slist

> If Switzerland had a better climate I would have moved there 10 years ago.


Ok, depends on what you understand by better climate. There are regions like southern switzerland which you cannot compare to the rest (I live there). 

It's called the "sonnenstube" (sun-room), it's at the italian border, people speak italian mostly, it's the only region where palms grow naturally, tourists love it for the weather and scenery... and the streets are covered in snow for lets say two-three days a year. And you are still connected to the rest of the world: milan for instance is a one hour drive.

But if you were looking for singapore climate you are right, switzerland is nothing for you

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

While I didn't like some of their laws, I had to admire the Bahama's.  It's not resolving for me right now, but the web site is:

http://www.bahamas.gov.bs/

You could print out ALL of their laws and comfortably carry them in your pocket.  It might take you a few hours to read them all.

In the USA, to transport a copy all of the laws would take a 2 ton army truck, or more likely a small convoy.  There would be more pages that a person could reasonably be able to read in a lifetime - yet ignorance of the law is no excuse...

I imagine there are other Island states that are more free than the Bahama's.

I love the Swiss voting system and political structure.  The country is beautiful, yet it is very hard to get citizenship and they speak several languages - none of which are English.

Zimbabwe is completely free right now.  It's also the wild, wild west.  There is basically no government.  You can do anything you want.  But you better have a small private security force and a fortified base camp, or you won't live long.  Total anarchy.

Then there is the north and south pole - where I don't think there are any laws - ditto the moon.  But talk about a hostile climate!

-t

----------


## idiom

New Zealand doesn't even have a Constitution. Not really. And whats the point? The only thing that is binding is the force of the vote.

Its a bit of a biased place to start, the places with no taxes etc have no constitution. I stopped travelling to America when they started fingerprinting me at the border.

Also on taxes here:




> In New Zealand, the income is taxed by the amount that falls within each tax bracket. For example,* if a person earns $70,000,* they will only pay 33% on the amount that falls between $48,001 and $70,000 rather than paying this on the full $70,000. Consequently, the corresponding income tax for that specific income will accumulate to $16,150 or *about 23% of the entire amount.*


If you earn 45K p.a. you pay ~18% in taxes.

----------


## jsteilKS

I'm going to say the Island of Nevis is the "most libertarian country in the world" and whats funny is that Alexander Hamilton's family inhabited the island.

There are no corporate income taxes, no stamp taxes, no withholding taxes, no personal income taxes, and no tax on assets based outside Nevis. Today, an International Business Corporation (IBC) can probably receive a guarantee against the future imposition of taxes from the government. Nevis has no tax treaties with any nation. Nevis government will not exchange tax information with any foreign revenue service.


more information http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nevis

Reminds me a lot of the early United States, they do have a constitution, laws based on British common law, history of independance.

----------


## lisaversa

There was a comprehensive study on personal and economic freedoms, done by the Mercatus Institute, called "Freedom in the 50 States":

http://mercatus.org/sites/default/fi..._50_States.pdf

Here's an economic freedom study that ranks countries:

http://heritage.org/index/Ranking.aspx

----------


## libertybrewcity

hong kong for sure.

----------


## Pennsylvania

http://seasteading.org/

----------


## JohnRego

How about Somalia? Customary Law for the win.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

The 2006 State of World Liberty Index - The Most Libertarian ...

Global Liberty Rankings:

http://www.freewebs.com/globalliberty/rankings.htm


COUNTRIES LISTED BY RANK
Back to summary 
Countries listed by name
Continental and regional rankings

Rank  Country  Score  
1 Estonia 85.25  
2  Ireland  83.34  
3  Canada  82.34  
4  Switzerland  82.33  
5  Iceland  82.27  
6  Bahamas  82.12  
7  United Kingdom  81.96  
8  United States  81.96  
9  Cyprus 81.65  
10  New Zealand  81.24  
11  Luxembourg  80.09  
12  Chile  79.97  
13  Australia  79.46  
14  Hong Kong  79.25  
15  Finland  78.96  
16  Lithuania  77.49  
17  Austria  77.27  
18  Uruguay  77.14  
19  Netherlands  76.72  
20  Latvia  76.55  
21  Germany  76.52  
22  Denmark  76.48  
23  Czech Rep., The  76.34  
24  Hungary  76.19  
25  Taiwan  75.73  
26  Costa Rica  75.60  
27  Slovakia  75.55  
28  Portugal  74.92  
29  Belgium  74.61  
30  Malta  74.54  
31  Norway  74.04  
32  Cape Verde  74.01  
33  Sweden  73.55  
34  Spain  73.29  
35  Japan  73.18  
36  Panama  73.12  
37  South Korea  72.85  
38  Poland  72.81  
39  El Salvador  72.53  
40  Botswana  71.42  
41  Italy  71.22  
42  Barbados  70.84  
43  Mauritius  70.77  
44  Slovenia  69.90  
45  Belize  69.38  
46  Greece  69.18  
47  South Africa  69.14  
48  France  69.11  
49  Singapore  68.72  
50 Bulgaria  68.61  
51  Trinidad & Tobago  68.08  
52  Mexico  67.79  
53  Jamaica  67.30  
54  Israel  66.80  
55  Mongolia  65.68  
56  Dominican Rep., The  65.55  
57  Peru  65.34  
58  Georgia  65.27  
59  Brazil  64.87  
60  Ghana  64.75  
61  Bolivia  63.98  
62  Croatia  63.44  
63  Romania  63.26  
64  Argentina  63.02  
65  Paraguay  62.77  
66  Namibia  62.70  
67  Macedonia  62.36  
68  Bahrain  62.00  
69  Madagascar  61.76  
70  Papua New Guinea  61.61  
71  Albania  61.35  
72  Kuwait  61.16  
73  Ecuador  61.11  
74  Mali  60.66  
75  Honduras  60.64  
76  Thailand  60.11  
77  Benin  60.06  
78  India  59.48  
79  Armenia  59.46  
80  Nicaragua 59.41  
81  Kenya  59.36  
82  Senegal  59.31  
83  Sri Lanka  59.17  
84  Turkey  58.82  
85  Philippines, The 58.10  
86  Suriname  57.91  
87  Ukraine  57.72  
88  Indonesia  57.23  
89  Bosnia & Herzegovina  57.01  
90  Lesotho  56.52  
91  Fiji  56.05  
92  Guatemala  55.40  
93  Moldova  55.10  
94  Tanzania  54.69  
95  United Arab Emirates  54.48  
96  Malaysia  54.47  
97  Guyana  53.90  
98  Colombia  53.75  
99  Jordan  53.31  
100  Uganda  53.15  
101  Niger  52.92  
102  Mozambique  52.83  
103  Oman  52.65  
104  Zambia  52.30  
105  Lebanon  50.56  
106  Kyrgyzstan  50.12  
107  Guinea-Bissau  49.80  
108  Bangladesh  49.11  
109  Sierra Leone  49.09  
110  Morocco  47.75  
111  Burkina Faso  47.72  
112  Qatar  47.43  
113  Nigeria  47.30  
114  Burundi  46.31  
115  Malawi  45.74  
116  Cambodia  44.73  
117  Mauritania  44.51  
118  Venezuela  43.44  
119  Djibouti  43.11  
120  Tunisia  42.77  
121  Pakistan  42.64  
122  Saudi Arabia  42.56  
123  Central African Rep.  42.14  
124  Russia  42.07  
125  Egypt  41.50  
126  Gabon  41.28  
127  The Gambia  40.72  
128  Chad  39.88  
129  Ivory Coast  39.76  
130  Nepal  39.69  
131  Rwanda  39.57  
132  Kazakhstan  38.77  
133  Swaziland  38.66  
134  Cameroon  38.10  
135  Algeria  37.60  
136  Congo, Republic of  36.55  
137 Azerbaijan  35.48  
138  Ethiopia  35.40  
139  Togo  35.39  
140  Haiti  35.36  
141  Tajikistan  34.79  
142  Congo, Democratic Republic of  33.99  
143  Guinea  33.52  
144  Yemen  33.49  
145  Angola  33.29  
146  China  32.93  
147  Iran  32.35  
148  Vietnam  31.54  
149  Syria  29.95  
150  Equatorial Guinea  26.07  
151  Zimbabwe  24.85  
152  Uzbekistan  22.39  
153  Belarus  21.69  
154  Turkmenistan  21.07  
155  Laos  20.59  
156  Myanmar  18.87  
157  Cuba  15.83  
158  Libya  13.53  
159  North Korea  6.80

----------


## Pauls' Revere

*AND THE WINNER IS?*

ESTONIA!

http://footprints.blogs.com/estonia/...a_most_li.html

A new index created by the State of World Liberty Project (SoWL) ranked Estonia as the most libertarian country globally.  The index "monitors the level of individual and economic freedom and limited government in countries around the world" and is a compilation of "four noted freedom indices".  

_These indices are: The Fraser Institute and The Cato Institute’s "2005 Economic Freedom of the World" index; The Heritage Foundation and The Wall Street Journal’s “2006 Index of Economic Freedom"; Freedom House’s "2005 Freedom in the World"; and Reporters without Borders’ "Press Freedom Index"._

----------

